# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Crazy Mike's come back Log and Cycle May 2013

## crazy mike

Mike's come back Log and Cycle May 2013
I decided to start a log for my come back cycle post umbilical hernia surgery. I took these and posted then. And my surgery was 3-11-13
Pre hernia operation pictures on 3-05-13
Well I got the nerve to take a few pictures before I have to take off a full four weeks after my umbilical hernia operation on Monday 3-11-13
So I will see what I look like after I recover which will actually be in five weeks from today, or at least when I can pick it back up again.

The surgery went well but I couldn’t get back to training hard until May the 6 th. That was 9 week off hard training. I went from 188-190 lbs to 183lbs during the time off. I quickly gained back to 185 – 188lbs. Put back on the water.
My cycle started with Test E, Deca and Dbol on the 1st of May. Due to Gyno I had to stop the Deca and the Dbol, suddenly. 

My new cycle started on May 15th Wednesday. 
Test E 500mg wk
Test P 200mg EOD
Masteron P 200mg EOD
Tbol 80 mg ED
Liquidex 0.5 ED
Nolva (Tomox) 20 mg ED 
(I’ve been on that for a month now for my Gyno problem)
PCT is always Test E only for me.

----------


## crazy mike

Week 1 : Wednesday May 22

One week of training hard. My strength is coming back and is about 65%. A long way to go.
My appetite is beginning to come back and Im beginning to eat more. I do not have a clean diet and never have. I am trying to change that but it will be slow. Its tough to change after so many years of eating junk. 
I am getting more consistent at eating every couple of hours. I know where I need to be. Slow coming, but it is progressing.
My protein intake is about 160 grams a day, between the protein shakes and my food (chicken, turkey and tuna) intake.
My weight is now 193 lbs. I have gained some water weight but it is not showing yet. 
My come back is on schedule for me.

----------


## Java Man

GL cm.

----------


## cj111

1.2 grams of test a week? Isnt that a lot ? Or did I misread something

----------


## crazy mike

> 1.2 grams of test a week? Isnt that a lot ? Or did I misread something


You read correctly and yes that is a lot. The Test P @ 200mg will be adjusted as per my body results and monitoring. To save face here with the high dosage I will tell you that aas is not having near the effect to a 61 yr. old man as does a young man. I can say that because of my vast experience when I was younger. I see what happens to the young bucks at a fraction of the dose. The sides are the same. The danger is more, but the facts are to get the results I want or am striving for was why the decision. Masteron because of Gyno and just what is. Tbol for the bulking ability without the Estrogen effects so dramatic as Dbol . Test for Test results. I welcome criticism or advice as long as it is -constructive. ...crazy mike

PS: I just got blood work and I am staying on frequent BW levels  :Smilie:

----------


## cj111

No I was just curious. Best of luck with the cycle. I am going to be running some masteron in the future as well, looking forward to it.

----------


## Lunk1

Good luck ya crazy bastard (meant with love).

----------


## RipOwens

Good luck mike, go get it...

----------


## BluPhin

Crazy man, looking good bro! Were you using an A.I and/or HCG during your initial cycle (test e, deca and dbol )?

----------


## thehor

Looking good crazy mike, good to hear you recovered.

----------


## crazy mike

> Crazy man, looking good bro! Were you using an A.I and/or HCG during your initial cycle (test e, deca and dbol)?


 Yes been on Liquidex for quite a few months. ...crazy mike

----------


## BluPhin

> Yes been on Liquidex for quite a few months. ...crazy mike


Do you usually have a problem with gyno? just curious because I was considering dbol for my next cycle but would prefer to avoid gyno if its problematic with dbol.

----------


## 3day

Good luck CM. I will be following.

----------


## crazy mike

> Do you usually have a problem with gyno? just curious because I was considering dbol for my next cycle but would prefer to avoid gyno if its problematic with dbol.


BluPhin I have been susceptible to it from years ago. My body as I was ageing started to change a bit for the worse with Gyno. I came back into aas not knowing and it got started. I controlled it and my E2 , but late into the game. (ha, no game). So it was ok but when I got into Deca and the added the Dbol it took off out of control fast. AS soon as I put together what was the max instigator was I stopped the Dbol. I would suggest tbol. I just started that so I'll let you know  :Smilie:  ...cm

----------


## havanakid

Good luck with your cycle CM. Keep us updated as far as bloodwork as well.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Still, @ 60+ you give the rest hope. You look damn solid!

Good look on the cycle, pretty sure you'll do good.

----------


## Back In Black

Mike you are a little young to be cycling. Maybe wait a couple of years and spend as much time as you can on these forums learning as much as you can until you gain another 60lbs.

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Good luck buddy :Smilie:

----------


## crazy mike

> Mike you are a little young to be cycling. Maybe wait a couple of years and spend as much time as you can on these forums learning as much as you can until you gain another 60lbs.
> 
>   
> 
> Good luck buddy


Good morning guys. Cool beans, thanks for the kind words. And I appreciate you...Back In Black, ha, ha, haaaa !!! . ....crazy mike

----------


## DanC11B

I'm excited to see what a 61 y/o looks like after a cycle like this!

----------


## crazy mike

Week 2: Wednesday May 29th Day 14 of the cycle

This is after the second week of hard training. 
My body weight has moved up and I weigh 196 lbs. and holding the last 3-1/2 days. Of course I’ll be real and water is coming on. 
My strength is beginning to change and I fell much stronger. The reality of feeling stronger as I pick up weights like dumbbells doesn’t compute as my max lifts. However I'm real happy my incline bench as well as my front shoulder press both went up by 20lbs max
I feel my natural strength to be coming back as a fast rate and the aas are now beginning to give me a real good edge. I’ll just note I can feel that anabolic boost. 
This picture is from today and it was taken as close to being the same as the one on 3-5-13 before surgery. 
I’m not showing much growth but it’s only been two weeks.

----------


## BluPhin

^ you gotta love the feel of that anabolic BOOST. For me, size begins accumulating after noticeable strength gains are made. That means you are right on track bro! Get ready to stretch your sleeves out.

----------


## kelkel

Mike do you feel recovered from surgery?

----------


## crazy mike

Cool man, haha ! I like what your wrote, you know what I mean BluPhin !!!  :Smilie:  ...crazzzzzy mike

----------


## crazy mike

Yes Kel. I knew you might be concerned and I appreciate that. The hernia area feels tight and strong. The only touch of discomfort is I can feel some little edges of what might be some scaring tissue at the mesh outer areas. Nothing that I feel is going to have a problem. My initial hernia back in 80' left me with this strange poking like the edges of the mesh. It is not the point of the hernia. I'm good Kel, and not bullshit "macho man" good. Just good to go. thanks, ...crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

*Week 4: Wednesday June 12th Day 22 of this cycle* 

Not much happening or what I thought might be going on. My appetite is npot very good, which puzzles me due to the high dosage of Testosterone being E and Prop. My weight is holding at 195-197 lbs. Can’t get it up anymore. 

I realize it’s mostly diet but that is a real stickler. I’m not a nutritionists but I know mostly what I need to eat. My sweet tooth get on the way. However the problem lies in no appetite. Force feeding is not going good. I can only force so much.

Now I get into the strength side and I find no real change. On a good day I get that anabolic feeling that I know. I’m strong and smooth and my lighter sets feel real strong but the max is not going anywhere respectively for my dosage. 

I need a better partner. I need a trainer/partner to push past he failure point. BUT I now have to be careful of injuries. Tendonitis is plaguing me, so I slowed down arms, mostly Biceps.
I am getting depressed and no one can do anything about this, and this is my age. I’ll be Fvcking 62 yrs. Old in July 18th. I am beginning to think age is a bigger factor then I want to admit and or give into. I Fvcked up all those years. 

So let the spilt milk be, but what to do. I’m tired all the time from work outs, I’m in constant pain, my wife thinks I’m going to kill myself. Well I’d rather die in the gym then a fvcking sanitarium or rehab. 
Enough of that, Update is I’m hanging in there, I’ll try to nap more and eat more. I don’t know if I can or should work out any harder. Only 4th week maybe, something will click. I jst will not except the age thing BUT, WTF.

Goal long term, longer term 225 lbs. at 12% BF only thirty pounds ya know.  :Frown:  …crazy mike
“Oldest Juicer on the Forum”

----------


## crazy mike

I found more of my old pictures and loaded them. These also from the same time in 1986.



I think you have to open them to see them. The pics are from very small old negatives. ...crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

I got up the nerve to take a picture today for a comparison. Don't see much yet.

Here is the picture from 5-29-13 , day 14


Here is a picture today. 6- 14-13 day 30


Those are the pictures of what ever progress I've made in my body. 

The last two days I've noticed an increase in strength in my arm strength by an amazing %. 
I can't tell the true %age because I am also coming back from the hernia operation. 
The main thing is I am seeing gains in strength in all my body parts. I have to admit that my diet is not on the mark. I am working on that. 

That's all that I/we can see so far. Not much yet. ...crazy mike

----------


## BluPhin

Mike, you know nutrition comes before gear or even training. Keep your chin up and work on your macros. You will get there man!
Strength increase always precedes size increase for me. You are on the right track, be patient.

----------


## bdos

Good luck crazy mike!

----------


## clarky.

> I got up the nerve to take a picture today for a comparison. Don't see much yet.
> 
> Here is the picture from 5-29-13 , day 14
> 
> 
> lHere is a picture today. 6- 14-13 day 30
> 
> 
> Those are the pictures of what ever progress I've made in my body. 
> ...


THERE IS A DIFERNCE IN THE PICS MIKE YOUR BACK LOOKS GOOD NICE LATS AND YOU SHOULDERS ARE LOOKING GOOD ASWELL AND THEY OLD PICS ARE CRACKING MATE ITS A GOOD IDEA TO DO A LOG IT LETS PEOPLE COMENT IT WILL GIVE YOU INCENTIVE TO WORK HARDER AND YOU WILL SEE THE DIFERENCE YOUR SELF BY LOOKING AT IT THIS WAY I MIGHT DO THIS MYSELF NEXT TIME GOOD LICK MIKE sorry about the caps a left the fu*cking thing on lol

----------


## OnTheSauce

Looking gold! You've been at this a long time

----------


## itsjayman02

Watching with interest young man !!

----------


## chi

keep it up CM don't get discouraged and those pictures from you back in the day are AWESOME!!!!

----------


## ppwc1985

Cm not to get off track, how did you know you had an umbilical hernia. Reason I ask cause I have a little lump near my belly button more I side my skin nothing sticking out. No pain, I'm waiting on my dr appointment but been researching what it could be.

----------


## crazy mike

> Cm not to get off track, how did you know you had an umbilical hernia. Reason I ask cause I have a little lump near my belly button more I side my skin nothing sticking out. No pain, I'm waiting on my dr appointment but been researching what it could be.


Hey, sorry for the delay on getting back to you. I have had one before at the same location and I am very well acquainted with all the symptoms.My dad was a doc and I originally was born with it. I know the dynamics.
I was working abs very hard and that afternoon shortly after I was sore at the bellybutton and mine is an umbilical hernia. So when I touched it, it was protruding a little. When I pushed in it went back in. It was a hole through my stomach wall. Very distinct, the intestinal tissue was coming out and I could push it back in. If I was to push it would pop back out. No mistake. If you have blown one, you can tell by pushing and keeping your finger on it and it will protrude. ...crazy mike

----------


## ppwc1985

Ok thanks cm, ill try that. What causes this to happen?

----------


## crazy mike

> Ok thanks cm, ill try that. What causes this to happen?


You stomach wall gets weak spots after the pushing and over pushing of our insides under stress. When it gets a weak spot , much like an inner tube it then bulges. Our intestines like the air in the tube push on the weak spot on out it comes. Our intestines' push and break a hole in out wall and protrude through. It can get larger and larger. When our intestines come out and stay out, when we don't get to push it back in, stays out too long, it gets strangulated and dies, gets infected and then gang-green. Now at that point you are seriously FvCKED UP ! Ya think. 

Get it looked at and if it comes out do not be afraid to push it back in. You have to push it back in or ....yep ! Fvcked up you are !, so get it looked at NOW ! , Clear on that....crazy mike

----------


## ppwc1985

Yes I'm clear, lol making appointment to day. If surgery, how long did it take you to recuperate? Thanks mike for the info, I have researched it but having first hand knowledge is so much better.

----------


## crazy mike

> Yes I'm clear, lol making appointment to day. If surgery, how long did it take you to recuperate? Thanks mike for the info, I have researched it but having first hand knowledge is so much better.


Had the surgery and was out 4 weeks then light, light not more the 5-15 lbs for another 4 weeks. Then 4 more weeks 25-35 lbs. easy, very easy then 10-12 week out go for it as best as possible. come back is slower then you'll want, but it is what it is. No getting around it. Keep me posted on this thread if you want. Have you signed in, on my scrapbook ? G, luck. ...crazy mike

----------


## ppwc1985

Not yet, been meaning too?

----------


## DanC11B

Looks like you've lost some bf despite saying your diet isn't exactly on point. Regardless, you look better. GJ.

----------


## crazy mike

> Looks like you've lost some bf despite saying your diet isn't exactly on point. Regardless, you look better. GJ.


Thanks. Got your PM request and accepted  :Welcome: . ...crazy mike

----------


## ppwc1985

Cm found out today that I do have a umbilical hernia, dr said its really small right now and not a huge rush to get fixed but it will need fixing. Said if its not hurting yet than we can so it end July. Was hoping it was just me but I guess not. Thanks for the guidance.

----------


## Aziz

crazy young mike good luck on the cycle ill be following and your lats and shoulders look awesome keep it up 

aziz

----------


## crazy mike

> Cm found out today that I do have a umbilical hernia, dr said its really small right now and not a huge rush to get fixed but it will need fixing. Said if its not hurting yet than we can so it end July. Was hoping it was just me but I guess not. Thanks for the guidance.


Cool man that you got it looked at. You know you just have to be carful and always push that thing back in and keep it in. Get yourself a good belt that will cover the area as wide as you can handle and without the buckle. Large Velcro 4" wide. You'll get used to it and get to know when you need to wear it. Keep me us updated, you can always post back here. !!...cm




> crazy young mike good luck on the cycle ill be following and your lats and shoulders look awesome keep it up 
> 
> aziz


Well Aziz you make an old man feel young... ha , lol. thanks. ...crazy mike  :Smilie:

----------


## crazy mike

*Tuesday June 25th Day # 41* 

I have to report that I had to take off, totally off for the past week. On Tuesday last week the 18th I was in such pain in my forearms and elbows I needed to rest. I knew that if I didnt lay back I would never make a full recovery and comeback in any length of time. 

I returned to the gym Monday (yesterday) on chest day and broke my plateau on incline bench. My chest came back strong and I upped my max by 15 lbs. for 4 solid reps. my dumbbell flat press was up by 15 lbs. also so maybe the anabolic strength is kicking now going into week 6. ..Ha ya thinkI hope  

Today Tuesday I weighed in at 200 lbs. and that made me extremely happy I havent been able to get over 197 lbs. Finally Im moving forward. Hey guys dont think I dont know its water, WTF I didnt just get here, ha !! but it feels good to weigh more and get some incentive that I can do this at my age, that maybe I can get closer to my goal. 
I didnt have anyone to train with today but doing back felt strong as well and I believe it jumped 20 lbs. 

I have bad news as to my Gyno. It has stopped reversing and is just holding where its at. It doesnt look good. So youll probably not get me to take the shirt off unless I can do something more. The Masteron and the Nolva helped, but I could not get the cream cause $$$ etc..

There is a change in my cycle now only that I have dropped the Masteron and the Tbol. After 5 weeks and now Im running straight Test E, at 1000mg wk. 

No pictures at this juncture. crazy mike

----------


## toilet

Why no pct with so much gear? Are you on trt 4 life or
Something

----------


## crazy mike

> Why no pct with so much gear? Are you on trt 4 life or
> Something


At age 62 in two weeks I stay on and just cruise at low dose Test E. I monitor my blood and have just had an ultrasound of my heart. I have some minor health issues but good to go. I feel good and watch everything with my Doctors. ...crazy mike

----------


## toilet

Holy shit 62. Good effort to still be going at it hard

----------


## clarky.

going good mate

----------


## crazy mike

*Saturday August 24th day # 91* 

I had abandoned my cycle log when I reached a plateau with my gear , appetite, and energy. I switched up and loaded in some Tren Acetate along with Tren E. The Tren drained my water retention and more. All within 3 -4 days. When the sweats turned into unbearable chills I stopped. Then I upped my Testosterone intake to 1,500 - 1,600mgs wk with using Test E and Test P. I like the Test only, I feel good and my strength is kicking up greatly. 

So here it is. Today at the gym I tried to take a few pics of myself. Had a hard time doing that. I snapped a few misc pictures of myself and I'm going to be bold and post them. The last one I had a guy take it. Still no size. It's diet , diet , diet isn't it. 

I started loosing weight from the Tren and then I just backed off everything and have gone down to 190lbs. -192lbs. from 198-200lbs. 
Some people have said I look good...FOR 62yrs old, but ya know who cares ...62 Bullsh!t If I didn't screw away those 25 yrs. maybe I could compete again with the old guys over 60 yrs. 

Time to get humble to you guys and this is where I have gotten so far....

Attachment 143298


OK, now, I'm really working on my traps, and abs. We'll never see the abs unless I get lean and burn that fatty crap around my waist. So I feel like I'm working against this damn clock of age but I'm trying to be happy with where I am. I think it's late for me to think I could get big. Trying to stay cool, ...crazy mike 

I will say I feel great no matter how I look.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Looking pretty good and pretty crazy. Keep up the solid work.

----------


## RipOwens

Your shoulders are jumping out CM, can't get a good look at the traps but nice progress!

----------


## crazy mike

> Your shoulders are jumping out CM, can't get a good look at the traps but nice progress!


No traps yet. They have improved but ya know I gotta have the right stance. If I have to do that, then they aren't there...huh ! I'm actually focusing on then now. I'm getting some shape now but that's about it. People can tell I workout and that's cool. I sure work hard for it. As most of us do. Thanks ...crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

...^^^

----------


## ppwc1985

Looking good, cm keep it up.

----------


## crazy mike

Thanks ....crazy mike

----------


## Trevtrev

Looking great!

----------


## crazy mike

bump

----------


## Trevtrev

CM: is your PM working?

Also have a question: any idea how many calories and how much protein grams you were taking in daily during your cycle? I know u are not into the diet thing, but just curious if you have any idea how far off you were?

----------


## Aziz

crazy young mike amazing job man well done. the pics are of bodybuilders aged 60,70,80 years old just to show you your not alone man :Wink/Grin:  hope this gives you motivation to keep pushing harder. and remember you look better than most people in their 20's!

AZ

----------


## crazy mike

> CM: is your PM working?
> 
> Also have a question: any idea how many calories and how much protein grams you were taking in daily during your cycle? I know u are not into the diet thing, but just curious if you have any idea how far off you were?


Yea, it is working. I get PM's a lot. write me if you want for any reason. I'll get back to you on the Q's you ask. ..crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

> crazy young mike amazing job man well done. the pics are of bodybuilders aged 60,70,80 years old just to show you your not alone man hope this gives you motivation to keep pushing harder. and remember you look better than most people in their 20's!
> 
> AZ


Hey Az. Good to hear from you. Thanks for the motivation. But damn man. I will have to get real lean to get like that. The age thing and looks is getting really , real. The guy in the middle looks great. I have seen the last guy and I think he's 80. 
Thanks for the support. Stay cool ...crazy mike :hello"

----------


## Aziz

> Hey Az. Good to hear from you. Thanks for the motivation. But damn man. I will have to get real lean to get like that. The age thing and looks is getting really , real. The guy in the middle looks great. I have seen the last guy and I think he's 80. 
> Thanks for the support. Stay cool ...crazy mike :hello"


don't mention it  :Smilie:

----------


## Java Man

If I didn't know you and someone asked me me how old I thought you were it's say around 50. Whomever said you look good 'for 62' must have been Albert Beckles? I live at the beach so I see a lot of shirtless 20 somethings. They don't look like you. Great progress. Youre not too old to gain size.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Sup man? Still at it I see. 


Good job, you are never too old to try. 

There is a guy at my gym who is I would say in his mid 60's. straight lean and muscular(this guy reps a dozen pull ups for warm up!). Some day I still want to ask what is he on and what are his secrets. 

Age is not as important as health. I see guys my age just fall apart due to health issues, either physical or mental. 

But, seriously - if I look like you @ 55+, I would feel like I really accomplished something. Have you seen what most 50 year olds look like? I have, most of them seem to be at my gym. And it ain't pretty. Decades of pizzas and twinkies did them under & bad. < this is one of my main motivations to stay on top of my fitness in long term.

----------


## crazy mike

> If I didn't know you and someone asked me me how old I thought you were it's say around 50. Whomever said you look good 'for 62' must have been Albert Beckles? I live at the beach so I see a lot of shirtless 20 somethings. They don't look like you. Great progress. Youre not too old to gain size.





> Sup man? Still at it I see. 
> 
> 
> Good job, you are never too old to try. 
> 
> There is a guy at my gym who is I would say in his mid 60's. straight lean and muscular(this guy reps a dozen pull ups for warm up!). Some day I still want to ask what is he on and what are his secrets. 
> 
> Age is not as important as health. I see guys my age just fall apart due to health issues, either physical or mental. 
> 
> But, seriously - if I look like you @ 55+, I would feel like I really accomplished something. Have you seen what most 50 year olds look like? I have, most of them seem to be at my gym. And it ain't pretty. Decades of pizzas and twinkies did them under & bad. < this is one of my main motivations to stay on top of my fitness in long term.


Thanks you guys are kind. Set my day off nicely  :Smilie:  ...cm

----------


## OnTheSauce

You're a beast old mike!

----------


## crazy mike

Friday August 30, 2013

Ok well another day in this old guys life as a wanna be body builder. I took these today. After all these years I find that remembering how to pose doesn't come back like riding a bicycle. Plus the lack of mass doesn't help. 

I am pleased at my progress though. Twenty five years is a long time off. 



...crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

Oh well ....

----------


## crazy mike

bump

----------


## Gaspaco

Looking beasty sir!

Keep it up!

----------


## Biological Hazard

Lookin good Crazy Mike! Hope you reach your goals!

----------


## crazy mike

> Lookin good Crazy Mike! Hope you reach your goals!


Thanks... I'm holding right now on low dose Test only. maintaining my gains. ...crazy mike

----------


## testluva

Great job Mike looking good. Keep going and push hard.

----------


## bass

very inspiring thread, thanks CM!

----------


## John Andrew

Hi Mike, I am surprised you took 4 weeks time out after the surgery. I had mine done, 2nd one, the first was in the groin and both times I just had a local and made sure the surgeon used double the normal mesh. Being awake makes them more careful!

You are looking better with the extra weight, I am not a body builder but many mates are. Why can you not use Tren ? I love it and I am only young, a mere 58 however it gives the appetite. I never use any orals but Test C at 500mgs/wk. Tren E at 400 and deca at 400 and I have no pain. I find if I drop the Deca the aches and pains come back. My training schedule is now just 4 days a week, 2 days chest, shoulders, arms. One day legs One back. Unlike many power lifters I often do supersets. Saturday I went up to 140kg bench and military press. Then 25 reps at 100kgs and 35 at 90kgs. I say this only because I should have pain. I deadlift up to 270 kgs also and squat 230. Squats are down due to a compound leg fracture. 

Screws are still in the bone cause I broke them off training! My back has had 2 herniated disks and one fracture where I dropped 250 kgs on it. Some doctors said I would never lift again. My workouts are still intense and near 3 hours. I have mates in Australia older than me and ex world record holders who still train 7 days a week. Steroid free. 

I know I could not do what I do without steroids , I am stronger now than when I won State and national competitions, but I was not using then. Even so its a great feeling knowing its still there and still enjoyable. My wife is my spotter as there is no training partner in Thailand crazy like us. She is great, she has no fear, she is strong and makes me want to do better all the time. 

I am sure you will achieve all your goals again. I know us old guys cannot allow the youngsters get up on us! We are bigger stronger and better!!!!!! Better than we ever were and a lot wiser! There is an advantage in everything. good luck and Kindest regards, John

----------


## Java Man

> Sup man? Still at it I see. 
> 
> 
> Good job, you are never too old to try. 
> 
> There is a guy at my gym who is I would say in his mid 60's. straight lean and muscular(this guy reps a dozen pull ups for warm up!). Some day I still want to ask what is he on and what are his secrets. 
> 
> Age is not as important as health. I see guys my age just fall apart due to health issues, either physic al or mental. 
> 
> But, seriously - if I look like you @ 55+, I would feel like I really accomplished something. *Have you seen what most 50 year olds look like? I have, most of them seem to be at my gym. And it ain't pretty. Decades of pizzas and twinkies did them under & bad. < this is one of my main motivations to stay on top of my fitness in long term* .


< <Samson> > in the gym next week:
"I have an announcement for all you 55+ twinkie and pizza eating slobs. Thank you! You have all motivated me to stay on top of my fitness in the long term"

----------


## Java Man

> Friday August 30, 2013
> 
> Ok well another day in this old guys life as a wanna be body builder. I took these today. After all these years I find that remembering how to pose doesn't come back like riding a bicycle. Plus the lack of mass doesn't help. 
> 
> I am pleased at my progress though. Twenty five years is a long time off. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...crazy mike


Youre pretty hard on yourself man. I'm that way too so I get it but you're looking lean and have put on some masd since december for sure.

----------


## crazy mike

Wow thanks guys. Thanks so much for the inspiration and compliments.
I've been down lately during this plateau. I am also just getting a bit worn. So I'm taking a break.

However, last night I was picking up a bag of dog food and herniated two disks in my lumbar region of my back. Off to the hospital and an MRI. Now I can't get buy without some fvcking pain meds and this is not good at all. 

Now what...WTF, deal with this and that Fvcking monkey is running around just waiting for me to slip. Not too bad. I'll be ok but why did he have to come around lurking. 

I need now to work for getting this healed and get back in the gym. Don't know what to do without the gym.  :Smilie:  ...crazy mike

----------


## Trevtrev

Mike FYI your PM is blocked.

----------


## crazy mike

> Mike FYI your PM is blocked.


I know and I'm working on it. Can you tell me just what is says to you

----------


## Trevtrev

Says this:

The following errors occurred with your submission
crazy mike has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove crazy mike from the recipient list and send the message again.

----------


## crazy mike

Well guys, I have some bad news about me.

B]Have a herniated disk in my lumbar. [/B]

I went to lift a bag of dog food and when I was to stand up my back went POW , Pop, pop, pop and I was down. I went to the ER and the MRI shows a herniated disk. I haven't been to the other doctors yet,, tomorrow. I can't walk. I can't understand WTF. I am in great shape as some of you know. 

So I'll see tomorrow and let you know  :Frown:  Fvck this is not good. ...crazy mike

----------


## Gaspaco

Sorry to hear that CM!  :Frown: 

Good luck recovering

----------


## 3day

Give it time CM you will be fine.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Dammit man! Move all that weight in the gym then get hurt lifting dog food

----------


## RipOwens

Sorry to hear all this CM. Stay strong man!

----------


## crazy mike

I thank you guys. I don't understand but this might be age related to some degenerate disks. Tomorrow I'll find out...cm

----------


## ppwc1985

> I thank you guys. I don't understand but this might be age related to some degenerate disks. Tomorrow I'll find out...cm


Hang in there mike most ppl get that in our society today some quicker that others. As far as your other problem don't sweat it, some ppl are like that especially on a forums where they are not face to face. Good luck with your back.

----------


## John Andrew

Mike I have twice had this problem fixed by an injection through the coxyx of cortisone. It brings immediate relief. Now I do not know if they will do it in the USA. In Australia it is only done by some old school doctors. Here in Thailand every hospital does it! 

Try and ask I know after being taken in on a stretcher and having morphine injections I was training after 2 days. Best of luck mate, John.

----------


## Muscleduke

I got the same problem man, give it a couple of weeks it will be fine! I've had it since the age of 16 and I'm 20 now still have the problem, but the pain edges out over time!! Best of luck!

----------


## Trevtrev

Good luck Mike, lets us know how it goes.

----------


## brazuka

Back on topic. Keep us updated with the injury mike, best of luck to you!

----------


## OnTheSauce

How's the back, mike?

----------


## crazy mike

Update guys, I was in the hospital from Wed night until this afternoon Friday 9-20-13. I had to get back for an MRI instead of the original CT scan. I have 4 perturbing disks mildly, One at the bottom that is compressing on the nerves. So I'm in a lot of pain but they got that under control. Wow my past caught up with that tolerance issue. 

So I I'm on Methylprednisolone treatment and some pain meds. Surgery is not needed at this point and I don't think it will come to be. It should heal in time with therapy and medical treatments. 

Thanks for caring ! ...crazy mike  :Smilie:

----------


## bass

get well soon Mike, we're rooting for your speeding recovery.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Hey it could be worse bro, hope you recover quick!

----------


## ppwc1985

Hope you heal fast bro so you can get back in the gym. Don't even sweat the other most the time if you ignore children they will go away. Good luck

----------


## 3day

Been there Mike. Ice the crap out of it as often as possible. Ice is your friend.

----------


## crazy mike

> Been there Mike. Ice the crap out of it as often as possible. Ice *is your friend*.


So is your AV, Haaa! Love those type of short shirts .Thanks a bunch 3day !! ...crazy mike

----------


## Trevtrev

Cool! Glad you are back! One day at a time!

----------


## sapo59

Hope you get well soon Mike. Glad to see ya back on the forum.

----------


## crazy mike

*Back on Topic*  *"Crazy Mike's come back log"*

Today my back is doing a bit better but the pain is a bit masked so I don't know really what the condition is. My thoughts are that is wasn't as bad as the Doctors had said with their initial evaluation. However the pain was what is was and it is unbearable with outmed and now at a tolerable level.

No surgery and with some therapy I will get back in the gym sooner then later, but can't be rushed. I will not be able to do heavy shrugs due to the weight compressing the disks. Simple Simon thinking goes a long way. As the Beatles said in a song " getting better al the
time". ...crazy mike

----------


## BG

> Have it your way, you have ruined my thread. SO:
> 1. I'm sorry staff that I said you can read PM's
> 2. I admit I started it.
> Now be a man BG and not a bully and accept this and clean up all this crap off my comeback log and lets get back to topic...Mike


Thanks.

----------


## marcus300

Sorry to hear about the injury crazy

----------


## crazy mike

> Sorry to hear about the injury crazy


Thanks Marcus and thanks for staying on topic. 

As I've stated I'm not sure now it is as bad as they were saying about my back. It's like the Doctors what to make a mountain out of a molehill maybe to get you dependent on them and more and more visits and or exams an test etc... God to be cautious but the diagnosis changed with three docs and the CT scan to the MRI. I was making a big deal but warranted due to the pain level and that typical pain meds and dosages were not working. We all know why, yep my past. 

So thanks again for your empathy, I know it is genuine. ...crazy mike  :Smilie:

----------


## ppwc1985

I understand. Good job being strong mike. I've seen a lot of ppl not make it, to include a few of my teammates. It's more a mind thing than anything. Stay strong bro.

----------


## crazy mike

Thanks man ! I guess if you say you understand then maybe you know somewhat what was going on. BUT I kicked in the ass and feel real good. Bot physically and mentally!! ... mike

----------


## Java Man

I haven't visited your log in some time but I just got caught up. I'm glad your back didn't require surgery. Back pain is a b!tch I've had my share of back issues so I know how debilitating it can be. I wouldn't be so quick to blame age foreverything. The older we get the easier it is to just say 'oh, probably just because I'm old' but I learned a valuable lesson taking 10y off from training. Once I got back into it all of my health issues have gone away. No more back issues (turns out it had gotten weak from disuse, not age), my bp is down enough that I can get off the maintenance drugs, my cholesterol is much better, and I feel like I'm 25 again mentally and physically. I believe people age primarily because they don't get any exercise post adolescence therefore the body degenerates over 30 or 40 years so that by the time they hit 60 or 70 the body is a useless blob. Stay active, train hard » stay young.

Idk what went down with you and BG and not sure I want to lol. looks like you guys made nice, too though so  :Smilie: 

Good job on flushing the pain meds. I couldn't. Lol. I love narcos  :Smilie:  but I have no problem when theyre gone either. I know your history and that had to be a hard thing for you to do. Stay clean, train hard, stay young.

----------


## crazy mike

I got up early this AM cause I'm feeling so good without the crap in me. I see your message Java, Thanks a bunch  :Smilie:  ...crazy mike

----------


## WattTimeIsIt

Crazy Mike, sorry to hear man. I wish you all the best and a speedy recovery!

----------


## crazy mike

> Crazy Mike, sorry to hear man. I wish you all the best and a speedy recovery!


It's not as bad as I though. However a lot of pain. ...crazy mike

----------


## O P

Looking crazy, crazy Mike.

----------


## crazy mike

Tuesday October 1st.

I went to my doctor today to address my spine and other problems as well as my Gyno. His physical exam tells us not lumps or masses inside. Some fatty tissue type Gyno and nothing worse. To me it's bad enough. He put me on *Cabergolin*e for the slow reversal and my prolactin level which is hindering my orgasms. He also prescribed *Cialis* for it's purpose. With that some different medicine for my Diabetes type II.

Sounds great doesn't it ? However with my insurance I cannot afford any of them. Unreal sate of affairs with this Medicare . Humana insurance. 

Now in regard to my back he is going to have a surgeon give me injections in my spine. As far as the gym I have to talk to the surgeon but the thought is rest a while some exercise with the injections and work back into the gym as my level of pain allows. Taking caution on what will cause compression on my spine. Ya know no heavy shrugs, bent over rows and the like. 

Seated curls , triceps, benching and dumbbell flys for shoulders is what comes to my mind. That's all I can speculate for now. I believe there will be life in the gym again, but my priority's will have to change. I will have to find the balance to be successful at this. The notion that I am able to get back close to my shape years ago is diminishing No mater what shape I'm in the, the bones get old and the degeneration begins , like it or not. No more denying that. 

This is my comeback log and thanks for reading.  :Smilie:  ...crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

In hopes to keep this as out of sight ass possible I'll say this on my log and also save the drama as much as possible. Not many view this but I am in hopes that some of you in particular read it.

I don't appreciate anyone attacking me with my past in regard to my drug addiction now in recovery. I worked hard to get clean and sober and one of biggest accomplishments in 40 yrs. Now I am being accused of just continuing my addiction and making steroids my D.O.C.

Fact is I m not addicted to steroids. What you don't know is I have been on a low dose 100mg wk. for the past 4 weeks and plan to not cycle for a few months. It seems that some of you can except that 100 mg wk. as TRT or just acceptable as one monitor and many other people have been doing. No names. So except my dose as not continuing my addiction. If I was I would still be on mega dosages.

I'm not saying this to have any of my words picked apart just for you to somehow prove me wrong only to bash and flame me. I can only blame myself for being honest in my interview and subsequent posts. People do as they do and many thrive on finding the bad in someone. Rather than any good. For that reason I have to take the responsibility as to letting anyone know my past.

I guess I was too proud to have conquered my obsession to drink and drug. Once again as I will tell anyone your pride will take you down. Don't be proud just be grateful. I am now more grateful that my addition is in recovery as I am grateful I have kept my steroid use into a use and not an abuse. 

It's a shame that people have to try to win arguments or discord to a point of just being mean and hurtful. Well I just fvcked myself by being proud enough or week enough to let the cat out of the bag. Shame on me I guess. Live and learn I guess. 

Now that's the facts and I ask for no sympathy and or even empathy. I am the cause of my problems once again and have to accept the consequences. I don't think this is drama, it is what it is.

I don't need any of you ****ing with my past like my drug use. I'll keep my sobriety forever and as I hopefully will never tell anyone again. I'll keep that part of my pride to myself. It's nothing to brag about. So I have learned. ...Mike

----------


## itsjayman02

> In hopes to keep this as out of sight ass possible I'll say this on my log and also save the drama as much as possible. Not many view this but I am in hopes that some of you in particular read it. I don't appreciate anyone attacking me with my past in regard to my drug addiction now in recovery. I worked hard to get clean and sober and one of biggest accomplishments in 40 yrs. Now I am being accused of just continuing my addiction and making steroids my D.O.C. Fact is I m not addicted to steroids. What you don't know is I have been on a low dose 100mg wk. for the past 4 weeks and plan to not cycle for a few months. It seems that some of you can except that 100 mg wk. as TRT or just acceptable as one monitor and many other people have been doing. No names. So except my dose as not continuing my addiction. If I was I would still be on mega dosages. I'm not saying this to have any of my words picked apart just for you to somehow prove me wrong only to bash and flame me. I can only blame myself for being honest in my interview and subsequent posts. People do as they do and many thrive on finding the bad in someone. Rather than any good. For that reason I have to take the responsibility as to letting anyone know my past. I guess I was too proud to have conquered my obsession to drink and drug. Once again as I will tell anyone your pride will take you down. Don't be proud just be grateful. I am now more grateful that my addition is in recovery as I am grateful I have kept my steroid use into a use and not an abuse. It's a shame that people have to try to win arguments or discord to a point of just being mean and hurtful. Well I just fvcked myself by being proud enough or week enough to let the cat out of the bag. Shame on me I guess. Live and learn I guess. Now that's the facts and I ask for no sympathy and or even empathy. I am the cause of my problems once again and have to accept the consequences. I don't think this is drama, it is what it is. I don't need any of you ****ing with my past like my drug use. I'll keep my sobriety forever and as I hopefully will never tell anyone again. I'll keep that part of my pride to myself. It's nothing to brag about. So I have learned. ...Mike


Thanks for the insight mike I commend you in your change of direction with your life!!

Addiction comes in many forms and hits the best of us.

Your words have give me inspiration to tackle my demons which starts with the first step of acknowledging the problem.

I too have suffered with lumbar back pain to the point where my l5 disc prolapsed ( burst )

After an operation and years of pain management which included an epidural for pain relief acupuncture and other traditional therapies I can honestly say the things which actually caused the prolapse.....

Martial arts weight training and the likes put me back on the road to recovery.

I have had 2 further operations in other body parts but for the most I am pain free but have had pins and needles down my right leg for 13 years now 24/7

But the point I'm really trying to make his we do this sport because we love it we don't get paid we train in all weather.......it is who we are and I'm proud to say I train and have done for 28 years now.

People like you mike inspire many and I for one appreciate you sharing a part of your life and respectfully wish you well !!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Knock it out big dog. Keep grinding

----------


## qscgugcsq

Wish you a good recovery Mike, Rest will do you good.

Good luck

----------


## >Good Luck<

> In hopes to keep this as out of sight ass possible I'll say this on my log and also save the drama as much as possible. Not many view this but I am in hopes that some of you in particular read it.
> 
> I don't appreciate anyone attacking me with my past in regard to my drug addiction now in recovery. I worked hard to get clean and sober and one of biggest accomplishments in 40 yrs. Now I am being accused of just continuing my addiction and making steroids my D.O.C.
> 
> Fact is I m not addicted to steroids. What you don't know is I have been on a low dose 100mg wk. for the past 4 weeks and plan to not cycle for a few months. It seems that some of you can except that 100 mg wk. as TRT or just acceptable as one monitor and many other people have been doing. No names. So except my dose as not continuing my addiction. If I was I would still be on mega dosages.
> 
> I'm not saying this to have any of my words picked apart just for you to somehow prove me wrong only to bash and flame me. I can only blame myself for being honest in my interview and subsequent posts. People do as they do and many thrive on finding the bad in someone. Rather than any good. For that reason I have to take the responsibility as to letting anyone know my past.
> 
> I guess I was too proud to have conquered my obsession to drink and drug. Once again as I will tell anyone your pride will take you down. Don't be proud just be grateful. I am now more grateful that my addition is in recovery as I am grateful I have kept my steroid use into a use and not an abuse.
> ...


I'd really like to speak with you off the open forum so you and I can come to understanding about what is really happening here

----------


## Trevtrev

Unfortunately we can't PM anymore on the non aas discussion we were having, but I'm still wishing you a great recovery. All the best Mike!

----------


## crazy mike

Well good luck,

 *"I quote your post: I'd really like to speak with you off the open forum so you and I can come to understanding about what is really happening here".* 

I am unable to reply with quote on here ? Also I am unable to PM in or out. The reply with quote thing, Austin gave me some possible ways to fix it ? So I'm working on that ? 

As far as the PM use I don't know what happened. I turned it off to stop the chatter and brand/source talk intending to turn it back on when the dust settled. When tried my settings I was locked out of all the stings so I cannot get to options. 

*So, for you and for anyone else's inquiry that's that, for now.*

I would welcome the conversation but how. . I have no problem with it. You need not reply to this, you see *I am not a complete a$$hole*.

I will tell you and everyone, I am clean sober today and the last almost 2 years now and no one is going to take that away from me. If anyone thinks different or thinks I'm continually abusing steroids , well then that's their problem and I will not let it be mine. I have not relapsed and Fvck anyone who wants to tell me different. I know the real deal.

Shame on the person or persons who wants to hurt me and push me back to that life by making me hurt. AND further more I don't want sympathy, but for the ones who have been close to wearing my shoes they might have some empathy. Anyone who thinks they understand my life and knows what I feel or to know MY experience is full of sh!t. They might have been there done that However, I don't know what they feel deep inside I'm not them and their not me. 

I'll close with this you don't teach without understanding. You don't help people or me especially by rubbing my nose in sh!t like you might a dog.

With my higher power which for me I call "GOD " and my understanding I will get through more then this crap, get back to the gym, continue to take care of my body mind and soul only to come out a better person. ...Mike

----------


## crazy mike

Hey, *Itsjayman*

Thanks for your heart felt reply man. G2G ya know !!  :Smilie:  ...crazy mike

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Well good luck,
> 
> "I quote your post: I'd really like to speak with you off the open forum so you and I can come to understanding about what is really happening here". 
> 
> I am unable to reply with quote on here ? Also I am unable to PM in or out. The reply with quote thing, Austin gave me some possible ways to fix it ? So I'm working on that ?
> 
> As far as the PM use I don't know what happened. I turned it off to stop the chatter and brand/source talk intending to turn it back on when the dust settled. When tried my settings I was locked out of all the stings so I cannot get to options.
> 
> So, for you and for anyone else's inquiry that's that, for now.
> ...


I call a spade a spade. I understand you may have significant experience in your program and how you work it and in no way am I attacking your sobriety. Thats your journey not mine. My statement of your new DOC being roids is an educated opinion based on your activity on this forum over the past year or so. I've been here a bit longer than you and remember your entry to this forum and have had the pleasure of following your many many many posts. Now, given that I may have read only 25% of your posts, considering you are in most every thread, I'm sure ive missed quite a bit -but by what I do see its obvious to me and other who have called you out that your steroid use is pretty erratic and you don't pratice the very safe use you prescribe. Aside from that, you have a habbit of coming off as an a-hole in how you talk > AT TIMES < and for that reason I believe people like me have the right to express my opinion. After all, it is an open forum.

Now, am I saying you've relapsed? No

Am I saying your behaviour looks challenging to your sobriety? Yes, but that's not my problem. 

Do I have the life experince to recognize the difference? Perhaps over 10 years behind the doors of open meetings in AA , NA, CA, alanon and alateen have opened my eyes to the patterns of those on the road of recovery. Again, it is your journey and not mine, but if your gonna bring it up, ill always give you my opinion and call your billshit if I feel the need to do so.

The last thing ill bring up is the fact that you can sure dish out a lashing but can't take one worth a shit! You act like such a big baby if anyone calls you out or disagrees or proves you wrong. Maybe humbling yourself once in a while may lift some of this pressure from many members around here who seem to be "bullying you" as you call it. Every once I a while it would be nice to see you admit when your wrong instead of blaming everyone of bullying and attacking you and "defaming" you. After all, if you never did anything wrong you would surely be able to have this convo via pm, and wouldn't have so many bullies telling you to slow the fvck down. So are we done yet or does this need to keep happening? Who will be next and how many more "I'm not part of the bullsh!t" speeches will you write followed by "fvck you" speeches to the same people (directly or indirectly)

----------


## crazy mike

Hello *>Good Luck<* I just got back from a meeting and now dinner, Saw your reply and will reply later. Just wanna tell you. ...cm

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Hello >Good Luck< I just got back from a meeting and now dinner, Saw your reply and will reply later. Just wanna tell you. ...cm


Looking forward to it

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I call a spade a spade. I understand you may have significant experience in your program and how you work it and in no way am I attacking your sobriety. Thats your journey not mine. My statement of your new DOC being roids is an educated opinion based on your activity on this forum over the past year or so. I've been here a bit longer than you and remember your entry to this forum and have had the pleasure of following your many many many posts. Now, given that I may have read only 25% of your posts, considering you are in most every thread, I'm sure ive missed quite a bit -but by what I do see its obvious to me and other who have called you out that your steroid use is pretty erratic and you don't pratice the very safe use you prescribe. Aside from that, you have a habbit of coming off as an a-hole in how you talk > AT TIMES < and for that reason I believe people like me have the right to express my opinion. After all, it is an open forum.
> 
> Now, am I saying you've relapsed? No
> 
> Am I saying your behaviour looks challenging to your sobriety? Yes, but that's not my problem. 
> 
> Do I have the life experince to recognize the difference? Perhaps over 10 years behind the doors of open meetings in AA , NA, CA, alanon and alateen have opened my eyes to the patterns of those on the road of recovery. Again, it is your journey and not mine, but if your gonna bring it up, ill always give you my opinion and call your billshit if I feel the need to do so.
> 
> The last thing ill bring up is the fact that you can sure dish out a lashing but can't take one worth a shit! You act like such a big baby if anyone calls you out or disagrees or proves you wrong. Maybe humbling yourself once in a while may lift some of this pressure from many members around here who seem to be "bullying you" as you call it. Every once I a while it would be nice to see you admit when your wrong instead of blaming everyone of bullying and attacking you and "defaming" you. After all, if you never did anything wrong you would surely be able to have this convo via pm, and wouldn't have so many bullies telling you to slow the fvck down. So are we done yet or does this need to keep happening? Who will be next and how many more "I'm not part of the bullsh!t" speeches will you write followed by "fvck you" speeches to the same people (directly or indirectly)


 Not uncommon for an addict - active in addiction or not- to play the consummate victim role to a T. Its much easier than actually accepting responsibility and honestly assessing your own role and behavior in any given situation. . Heck people in general. Its half the problem with people now a days. No one wants to accept personal responsibility or accountability. Great Post....

ps- Dont get me wrong Im not saying I am above this behavior myself, I just think its a very astute and accurate observation on your part in this particular situation >Good Luck<.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Not uncommon for an addict - active in addiction or not- to play the consummate victim role to a T. Its much easier than actually accepting responsibility and honestly assessing your own role and behavior in any given situation. . Heck people in general. Its half the problem with people now a days. No one wants to accept personal responsibility or accountability. Great Post....
> 
> ps- Dont get me wrong Im not saying I am above this behavior myself, I just think its a very astute and accurate observation on your part in this particular situation >Good Luck<.


I was hoping that I didn't come off as just trying to stir shit up but I really feel strongly against this type of behaviour. I call it the blame phenomenon. I also am not above this, however in my life I feel most satified when I can recognize it happening and grow from it. If I fail to recognize flaw in my own self I am robbing myself the oppirtunity for personal growth. This goes for anyone, and I hope mike will realize that I'm coming from the heart and not attacking anybody. We are all human and should aall treat eachother -and ourselves as such

----------


## crazy mike

Hi guys, Not avoiding this. I have to think, do some soul searching. Getting to admittance and step 4 inventory (you guys know step work). For what it's worth I was busy after the meeting with my wife and the grand babies came out for a short visit. Today it was on my mind and I tell you than just coming out with ok, ok, I'm sorry or I'm wrong as to just Bullsh!t you and get it behind. You would easily recognize If I tried to patronize you with BS. I was thinking on your different statements and to get a genuine grip as to thinking before I speak. 

I spent the day, doing what I had to get done, bills, mailings and an article I was to write for a group and did write it, in regard to some BB and weight loss supplements. Finished that and general things. So I am off in 30 mins to a meeting You know where and I WIIL ADDRESS THIS , your post this evening when I return.
I *WILL*, when I return approx. 8:30. No BS.... ...Mike

----------


## crazy mike

This a bit long but you know me. I also wish this was done in private setting. Maybe someone might help with that now ?

I will try to reply to most all of what you said in your post #124 . Remember I have a glitch in my system and can’t reply with quote but I will give it a try having to paraphrase but you’ll understand what I am saying.
You make claim to only have read 25% of my posts, due I think as you express I have been on almost every thread. Do you think then you can make a good assessment of what all I say, or most at 25%. If I told you I know how you are and I know what you say and stand for, BUT I’ve only listened to 25% of what you’ve said, IK think you would tell me, “than shut up. Ya think. On that note put the shoe on the other foot because you admit to only hearing 25%.

But with even that, I agree I have too much to say more than not. A good observation I admit so I’ll be more aware and think more and back down some. You on the other hand shouldn’t be so fast to make claim in its entirety.
On the issue of my being erratic with my steroid use that’s my business and my way if I choose. As for me not practicing what I advise others and or mostly newbies , the fact is that I have never told them to be irresponsible, I have advised safety and knowledge first and good cycling protocols. You might referencing aspirating or not. I won’t go there, not the topic at hand. 

I don’t tell them: Hey, do as I say but not as I do. However I have kept for the most part what I am doing a secret. Only if you have gotten to know me ON HERE and have taken a real close look at when I have said what I am doing you might know it is erratic. I have discussed my high dosing but tried to keep the when out and frequency out of the picture. I don’t think everyone has though enough about ME and what I do as you and some other Vets. 

So for you it may be but maybe not for me. You are not in my shoes, 62 yrs. old, have some of the disabilities I have had for years. I practice safety. I make MY OWN assessment of my life and maybe it’s longevity. That’s my call and my wife’s. 
It’s not your business from the stand point of saying I don’t practice safety, that I in my state of affairs and health to say what’s good or bad for me. My health, my condition, affairs with my wife, sex my future, you have no clue as to what’s up nor do any of you. I will tell you I get blood work almost every month a full panel and I have to pay and do my own personal Testosterone and Estradiol and I do.

Right now I will mention that if you were concerned and wanted to talk like this you had plenty of time to befriend me and PM me. It’s only been two weeks or less my PM is out. If you are saying I did something wrong to not be able to turn it on so we could have this talk on PM, well you must know something more about it being disabled than I do. Enough of that BS.

My program is solid or did you not see I got off the morphine ASAP and put the balance in the toilet and have returned to meetings. So you think I’m off the deep end with aas you are wrong.

Now with the talk as F you and the language and the demeanor well, yep you called a spade a spade. Got me there. But we can all be a$$holes at times or most of the time in my case. However I remark again, you or anyone could have come to me. Agreed no one should have to, look at my age. I should know better. Admittedly I do, and when taking notice or reprimand I have and can make adjustments. It works both ways man. Or are you just lily white?

No excuse I guess but 2 yrs. out after 46 yrs. of practice, huh. So with everything, sometimes quickly and sometime slowly. This is not a defense or excuse I repeat myself, but a fact of life.

You said the last thing you will bring out is I can dish it out but can’t take it. Hmm, what’s new with mike on that note. You see I don’t deny that and it has always been a problem all my life. So point taken, I’ll work on that, too bad you or anyone on here didn’t come to me man to man on PM and had a conversation with me, and oh…about any of this.

Before I leave it I will ask you to examine your real motive, your real motive for making the statement to a baseball player who is looking for MY help with his overall condition to beware of who he gets to train him. Remember I am paraphrasing you. But the point I make you know. What was your real motive with what you said purely for his benefit or was it also a dig. I have a complex you might say and I won’t deny, but I am not stupid. It was what it was. 

I am doing some soul searching as you should have gotten the hint by not responding without thinking it over. 

Not so: ...crazy mike

----------


## >Good Luck<

> This a bit long but you know me. I also wish this was done in private setting. Maybe someone might help with that now ?
> 
> I will try to reply to most all of what you said in your post #124 . Remember I have a glitch in my system and can't reply with quote but I will give it a try having to paraphrase but you'll understand what I am saying.
> You make claim to only have read 25% of my posts, due I think as you express I have been on almost every thread. Do you think then you can make a good assessment of what all I say, or most at 25%. If I told you I know how you are and I know what you say and stand for, BUT I've only listened to 25% of what you've said, IK think you would tell me, "than shut up. Ya think. On that note put the shoe on the other foot because you admit to only hearing 25%.
> 
> But with even that, I agree I have too much to say more than not. A good observation I admit so I'll be more aware and think more and back down some. You on the other hand shouldn't be so fast to make claim in its entirety.
> On the issue of my being erratic with my steroid use that's my business and my way if I choose. As for me not practicing what I advise others and or mostly newbies , the fact is that I have never told them to be irresponsible, I have advised safety and knowledge first and good cycling protocols. You might referencing aspirating or not. I won't go there, not the topic at hand.
> 
> I don't tell them: Hey, do as I say but not as I do. However I have kept for the most part what I am doing a secret. Only if you have gotten to know me ON HERE and have taken a real close look at when I have said what I am doing you might know it is erratic. I have discussed my high dosing but tried to keep the when out and frequency out of the picture. I don't think everyone has though enough about ME and what I do as you and some other Vets.
> ...



I can't even respond to this properly without potentially making matters worse. All I can see is your best attempt at making me look like I'm attacking you so ill just forget this whole thing and move on. I'm sure we can manage to get along, but just don't get offended if I disagree with you as we both have our opinions to share on this forum. 

Good luck

----------


## Lunk1

Hey Mike, the best way to stop an argument is to stop talking!

----------


## Java Man

Where's hoggage with his chick pics? We just.need some near naked hotties here and all will be well!
F]
Attachment 144641
Attachment 144642

----------


## crazy mike

To >Good Luck< I want to know you are wrong about your assessment of my reply. I went over this with my wife, hell she knows when I'm off the chain totally, however of course she would be bias. But for whatever that is worth, I tried to get it right on my end. 

I'm sorry. It seems like you just don't think I said what you wanted to hear. Let me tell you my intentions were to admit my wrongs, which is what I though I did for the most , or the better part. The context of my reply I think overall was tell you I recognize some big faults and will work on them. 

To me what you don't want is me to stand up for what and where you are overboard. You want to hear me grovel and not stand up for myself. AND, with the statement like "I have only read 25% and I know just what I need to know about you." Paraphrased of course and out of context as you relate to my reply. You are taking out of context my overall attempt to clear the air and to admit some wrong. You are only hearing what you want to hear and not hearing what I am saying and my intentions. 

I think in summary you will never be satisfied with anything I say. You don't want to be corrected of anything you have said and the correcting of my behavior with my aas use was your opinion, ok. But your not correct with that one. I was using some insight as to your comment about getting the right trainer, on that thread w/the baseball player living in my home town asking for my help. We need not talk about that, but you might do some soul searching w/that one. *It is of course your assessment and you have a right to express that*. As you said this is a public forum and we can say what we feel as long as it conforms with this forum's rules.

It is clear that I can't fix this. Maybe I should have come out and said something like. Oh I'm sorry. I'm just a fvck up and an addict who is just continuing in an addicts type behavior. Also I won't be a baby anymore I'll just get my act together (character defects) and in alignment right now, and have that make up within me changed right now. I'm sorry for everything and I will not be bad anymore you're right about everything you said. I know once you hear me on here a few times you need not hear anymore of my spewing of crap and my approach to everyone. So with that I'll shut up, say I apologize. ?? If I said these things in just a more earnest sounding way would that do it. If I said these things right out of the box way back when, would that suffice? 

At this point I wish I did that in some BS convincing way for you to accept.

I've said what I need to, *I've tried to do the next right thing and my intentions were quite pure with my reply.* SO that's it. I really hope you will look back at what I did said in my other reply and find *the good intentions and stop finding fault*. That might be a more mature attitude on your part. Ooops  :Frown: 

Thanks, if you are listening to what I am saying and not what I'm not saying  :Smilie:  

In conclusion, it will be the next right thing for me to do. So I will take Lunk's advice and STOP talking. ...Mike

----------


## crazy mike

Hello Java, thanks for the pictures, they're refreshing. Ha !! Good post  :Smilie:  ...crazy mike

----------


## marcus300

> This a bit long but you know me. I also wish this was done in private setting. Maybe someone might help with that now ?
> 
> I will try to reply to most all of what you said in your post #124 . Remember I have a glitch in my system and can’t reply with quote but I will give it a try having to paraphrase but you’ll understand what I am saying.
> You make claim to only have read 25% of my posts, due I think as you express I have been on almost every thread. Do you think then you can make a good assessment of what all I say, or most at 25%. If I told you I know how you are and I know what you say and stand for, BUT I’ve only listened to 25% of what you’ve said, IK think you would tell me, “than shut up. Ya think. On that note put the shoe on the other foot because you admit to only hearing 25%.
> 
> But with even that, I agree I have too much to say more than not. A good observation I admit so I’ll be more aware and think more and back down some. You on the other hand shouldn’t be so fast to make claim in its entirety.
> On the issue of my being erratic with my steroid use that’s my business and my way if I choose. As for me not practicing what I advise others and or mostly newbies , the fact is that I have never told them to be irresponsible, I have advised safety and knowledge first and good cycling protocols. You might referencing aspirating or not. I won’t go there, not the topic at hand. 
> 
> I don’t tell them: Hey, do as I say but not as I do. However I have kept for the most part what I am doing a secret. Only if you have gotten to know me ON HERE and have taken a real close look at when I have said what I am doing you might know it is erratic. I have discussed my high dosing but tried to keep the when out and frequency out of the picture. I don’t think everyone has though enough about ME and what I do as you and some other Vets. 
> ...


I haven't a clue what your trying to express CM in your response to Good luck but I really think you need more time going over what you havw written before posting because in all honest all I can see is that it reinforces GL views and opinion. Take your time and try and make your response more understandable otherwise it just looks like your high as a kite.

Well done for GL coming across very mature with his views.

----------


## t-dogg

Is this a log or the internet version of jerry springer?

----------


## crazy mike

Thanks Marcus for your input. I'll take note and re-read what I wrote, OK ! But let me tell you. I am not high and I'm clean. Please, this is you're opinion of what I said. BUT, for God's sake and mine can you and everyone leave out the possibility of me using by direct or INDIRECTLY implying. 

But after this post I will just take the good advice from Lunk and not reply. I'll listen if >Good Luck< posts a reply but as to this topic we speak now I will not respond anymore. To this NO more for me. AS I said , I can't fix this and This too will pass. For me...fixed ...Mike

----------


## crazy mike

*A different topic,* about what I said and my writing ability and clarity. Then I will get back to my log and welcome others to participate in my Updates to BB , my health and training, Q & A. Thx. ...cm
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*As was suggested, I re-read my post*. I had three others read this. Here is what I conclude and so do three (3) other non family members who looked at it.

It is too long. I ramble on. I have typo's. I jump back and forth from subject back to subject and sometimes just drop off to another subject. I am NOT concise and it could be organized better with better topic and sub-topic focus. WE all agreed on that.

However Marcus, just the three that I asked to read it and to myself and now my wife also we all agree that what points I am expressing DO make sense. I you or anyone want to hear what I am saying you can very well put together my thoughts even if it is not as clear as it should be written. 

With that being said, Marcus maybe for your understanding if you care to understand, I will suggest to you that you also re-read my thoughts that I stated. Read with out being bias and try to understand the principal of what I write and not my personality. Sometimes for different reasons we need to think in principal and give it a try to understand what someone is saying and referring to. 

I'm just saying what I wrote even though not written very good , can be understood. Please to TRY to understand me and what I wrote. I think if it was worth you commenting it might be worth your attempt to understand. The end of that topic now !Thanks again. ...Mike ....Getting back to my log....

----------


## >Good Luck<

> To >Good Luck< I want to know you are wrong about your assessment of my reply. I went over this with my wife, hell she knows when I'm off the chain totally, however of course she would be bias. But for whatever that is worth, I tried to get it right on my end.
> 
> I'm sorry. It seems like you just don't think I said what you wanted to hear. Let me tell you my intentions were to admit my wrongs, which is what I though I did for the most , or the better part. The context of my reply I think overall was tell you I recognize some big faults and will work on them.
> 
> To me what you don't want is me to stand up for what and where you are overboard. You want to hear me grovel and not stand up for myself. AND, with the statement like "I have only read 25% and I know just what I need to know about you." Paraphrased of course and out of context as you relate to my reply. You are taking out of context my overall attempt to clear the air and to admit some wrong. You are only hearing what you want to hear and not hearing what I am saying and my intentions.
> 
> I think in summary you will never be satisfied with anything I say. You don't want to be corrected of anything you have said and the correcting of my behavior with my aas use was your opinion, ok. But your not correct with that one. I was using some insight as to your comment about getting the right trainer, on that thread w/the baseball player living in my home town asking for my help. We need not talk about that, but you might do some soul searching w/that one. It is of course your assessment and you have a right to express that. As you said this is a public forum and we can say what we feel as long as it conforms with this forum's rules.
> 
> It is clear that I can't fix this. Maybe I should have come out and said something like. Oh I'm sorry. I'm just a fvck up and an addict who is just continuing in an addicts type behavior. Also I won't be a baby anymore I'll just get my act together (character defects) and in alignment right now, and have that make up within me changed right now. I'm sorry for everything and I will not be bad anymore you're right about everything you said. I know once you hear me on here a few times you need not hear anymore of my spewing of crap and my approach to everyone. So with that I'll shut up, say I apologize. ?? If I said these things in just a more earnest sounding way would that do it. If I said these things right out of the box way back when, would that suffice?
> ...


Look mike Ill be to the point. I made the comment to the baseball player to watch who he chooses to train with because I have some concern about you and your intentions. That should be clear enough. Hes under 25 asking about sources and u jump to friend him. I'm sure if you and him meet you'd have no problem perscribing him a cycle and making him your little project. Hes a young athlete and I'd hate to see him be misguided and ruin his opportunities. My opinion to him. 

About your initial response. .. you accept responsibility and then say "but..".blah blah blah... you have been called out about abusing roid many times and again, thats your problem and nobody esle. But if more than one people see a problem maybe its something to consider. 

About the 25% u seem to hoan in on. It was more of a joke saying most of what u post isn't worth my time considering you've posted 5k posts... I can see a patteen with your posts that i do read (many many many of them) and that was what I was commenting on. Maybe 75% would have been easier for you to swallow.


So I'm done attacking you and whatever else and I'm sure we Will bump heads because if I disagree with you I will say something like it pr not. Sorry about your luck

----------


## crazy mike

Thank you for that reply Luck it was lot less condemning. I would like to address this last one. As I have said I had enough and this should conclude it. 

*QUOTE:[*B]
Look mike Ill be to the point. I made the comment to the baseball player to watch who he chooses to train with because I have some concern about you and your intentions. That should be clear enough. Hes under 25 asking about sources and u jump to friend him. I'm sure if you and him meet you'd have no problem perscribing him a cycle and making him your little project. Hes a young athlete and I'd hate to see him be misguided and ruin his opportunities. My opinion to him. [/B]
*END QUOTE*


This is *your assumption* and YOU ARE WRONG. I have no intentions. If he’s going to play ball he doesn’t need to bulk per say. And he doesn’t need to get injured by lifting above his normal growth potential at this time, especially with his baseball career. You don't know how I would train him, how I have trained others who I've steered away, nothing but negative assumptions. Still you could have talked to me in private and I’m correct in saying the statement was in regard to me. Not the way to go about your opinion or assumption here. If we all went around assuming we’d all be up one another’s asses. 

Enough, a done deal. …crazy mike  * >>>The End<<<*

----------


## >Good Luck<

Edit...fvck it

----------


## Fcastle357

Guys lets keep the A.A. stuff out of this.

----------


## crazy mike

*Thursday October 10, 2013

**Back to my Log.*

I went to the surgeon today in regard to my back injury. It turns out after three other diagnosis's I don't have Herniated disks, There are four seriously protruding disks. The L2, L3 , L4 and the worst being L5. They are all bulging and closing in on the nerves but not pinching them yet. The space at number L5 is not good and is causing some nerves in my left leg to cause me pain.

Since the pain is lessening and no surgery is needed at this time the doctor suggests therapy and muscle relaxers before even going to an epidermal injection. Good news at that, but the major reason for this happening is from stress on my back from a previous back injury in 1985. Now being 62 the degeneration of the disks are beginning to protrude more and push on the nerves.  :Frown: 

The doctor said I can return to the gym if I feel good about it but strongly cautions against exercises that directly compress my spine. Hello ? The Simple Simon approach I would say  :Smilie:  

At the end before this happened I was hitting shrugs hard and very heavy for me. MY symmetry was lacking traps and I was trying to make it up. This is a typical case of my aas use was allowing me to lift more than* MY* bone structure and *age* should be handling. 

I have the doctors blessing to go for it more moderately with exercises such as biceps n triceps and chest and other exercises not requiring me to stand with heavy weight . 

So one day at a time I'll work slowly back into it. I haven't figured out about squats and shrugs etc... I am going to hit biceps and triceps and maybe a little chest tomorrow.  :Smilie:  ...crazy mike

----------


## AD

Mike. In view of your bad spine and your surgeon's advice, I think it's best you don't go too heavy on your shrugs. You can still grow with moderate weight. Go slo-mo and really feel each contraction with extra emphasis on the negatives. Go for 10-15 rep range. Decrease your rest time in between sets. Just 30 seconds if you can. When you add all these together, you can still have a great workout without using crazy weights. Good luck, Crazy. (Pun pun) 
 :Smilie:

----------


## crazy mike

> Mike. In view of your bad spine and your surgeon's advice, I think it's best you don't go too heavy on your shrugs. You can still grow with moderate weight. Go slo-mo and really feel each contraction with extra emphasis on the negatives. Go for 10-15 rep range. Decrease your rest time in between sets. Just 30 seconds if you can. When you add all these together, you can still have a great workout without using crazy weights. Good luck, Crazy. (Pun pun)


Hey thanks for your reply. I was thinking the same, but it's seems to make more sense coming from another person. lol.
I'm going to the gym today, but not feeling good enough to start holding weight when standing and having any compression on my spine yet. Gotta rest a while more, It is still tender. 

I'm going to have to stay with some machines for a while. Just picking up plates off the floor isn't good at this juncture. I like the advice to concentrate and the negatives. Thx ...crazy mike

----------


## AD

another thing you can try is to do your shrugs sitting down, with a high back support. that will decrease some of the curves of the spine and might decrease the vertical loads of the weight.

----------


## crazy mike

*Sunday October 13, 2013*

Back in the gym; 

I went to the gym (Friday) and did a light workout. I only worked my chest, biceps, triceps and triceps. I used the machines to work on biceps and triceps. I kept my reps above 10 and in the range of 10-25. 

I didn’t push past the failure rep and was only reaching failure because of the number of reps that led to fatigue. I did get a good pump but I know that’s just the bloating of the muscle tissue with fluids. 

For chest (incline) I used the Smith machine and only loaded quarters and dimes so I wasn’t bending and picking up heavier plates. I also kept the reps above ten. 

I did try to do some seated trap work on the bench with ONLY 30 lb. dumbbells and found of course my back isn’t in shape to do anything that compresses it. The 30 lb. weights made it slightly sore, enough to stop. With that light of weight it’s apparent I must wait a long time before I compress my spine at all. I was just trying to get a feel for what I can and cannot due. It’s going to be a while. 
I will report that the muscle relaxers are not doing anything to ease if up. The workout went good and I came out with a positive attitude and outlook. There is life in the gym after a back injury 

I’ll just have to work lighter and change my thinking at this point.  …crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

....

----------


## RipOwens

> *Sunday October 13, 2013*
> 
> Back in the gym; 
> 
> I went to the gym (Friday) and did a light workout. I only worked my chest, biceps, triceps and triceps. I used the machines to work on biceps and triceps. I kept my reps above 10 and in the range of 10-25. 
> 
> I didn’t push past the failure rep and was only reaching failure because of the number of reps that led to fatigue. I did get a good pump but I know that’s just the bloating of the muscle tissue with fluids. 
> 
> For chest (incline) I used the Smith machine and only loaded quarters and dimes so I wasn’t bending and picking up heavier plates. I also kept the reps above ten. 
> ...


Good to hear CM!  :Smilie:

----------


## crazy mike

It's Sunday Oct 13, 2013 and I am unhappy to log in and tell this; my wife has made a firm decision over the last month and a half that when we move by January she is going to move on her own and we will not live together. We made it 34 yrs. with a six year break in 2000. However it’s been a long and pretty good marriage overall. 

I need the gym and my workouts more than ever. Working out keeps me sane. It keeps me healthy and health conscious. If I have idol time it isn’t a good thing. Too many years of bad habits. So I must stay on some track of progress. I can’t sit still.

At my age I don’t know what it’s going to be like. I just can’t go out and get into a relationship at this age. Huh… Even most of you think I’m too old and well, crazy as sh!t. Not just a little crazy, but you don’t know me. 

If I can say about this is uncharted territory and I am a bit uneasy. Ya think. Gotta get to the gym tomorrow. Its chest and arms for me. So this will be my second workout with my recovering spine.  :Frown:  …crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

.....

----------


## AD

> I will report that the muscle relaxers are not doing anything to ease if up.


are you on any NSAIDs?

----------


## crazy mike

> are you on any NSAIDs?


Yea man, too much Ibuprofen. I don't take the muscle relaxers they don't work. I sometimes take some at bedtime but don't notice any help. 

The L-5 disc is hurting mostly but in general it is the section L-2 thru L-5. ...crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

*Friday October 18th* 

I went to the gym yesterday and worked Biceps n Triceps / arms, along with shoulders keeping compression off my spine as much as possible. Still can't do shrugs with even 40lb. dumbbells. I did overhead press on the smith machine with the bench back at a very slight angle, off the total vertical position for my lateral and anterior head as much as possible. I found the front raises bothered my spine. Then machine lateral raises for the lateral and the reverse lateral movement for posterior 

Tricep push downs on the overhead cable, and machine tricep extensions. On Biceps I did just the preacher machine curls. I kept the reps above 8 failing and as many as 25 on the lower weights. I incorporated the strip sets working down. Getting back in shape again I kept my working reps above 8-10 and other finishing and intensity type above 15 reps. 

Another thing to be safe I did not pick up weight off the floor only off the rack onto the bar and nothing heavier then 25lbs, for now. 45 lb. plates are out of the question yet so I don't even put my hands on any. AS far a spotting someone on bench, I just have to say sorry I can't. 

I am being careful and coming back with a different a different mind set for myself. ...crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

*Sunday October 20th*

I'm disappointed to log that me and my wife after 34 years together are separating. It's been a long time coming. We did separate in 2000' - 2006 and got back together but this time with our age and Cathy's disability status this will be the final and permanent separation. 

This decision was first made by my wife and I have quickly come aboard in agreement that this is the best thing for both of us. We are both on very different levels and live much differently. 

Another chapter begins as I try to move on and try to live a usefully whole life. This pertains to my training and BB in that I need to continue working out and having that* as one* of my most important focuses to keep me going. This enables me to put aside the things in my life that depress me that I have no control over. 

Body Building has been a formal focus in my life for the most part, and has kept me alive during times of recklessness and self destruction. I had put my workouts to the wayside for other more disabling things only to make a comeback when my sanity returned and was able to refocus on the rewards and benefits of body building. For me and I know some others, BB is a tremendous tool in their lives.

Moving along with my life, working out in the gym one day at a time. ...crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

*Wednesday October 23* 

My workouts for the last three days have been great. I went back to my old routine of 3 days on and 1 off , 3 on 1 off. It feels good the first 3 days. 

I found the different exercises and machines to use so I don't compress my spine. My traps are suffering but I think I might be able to hit them next by laying face down on an incline bench. 

For legs they have a real good leg press machine with the plates and pins that didn't effect my lower spine at all. I got a good workout with that and the leg extension. Of course I used a seated leg curl machine for hamstrings , not working my back at all. Calves are a no brainer on some equipment. 

As long as I stay away from standing curls, standing shrugs, squats and overhead press I'll be fine. I'm using more machines than I would like for mass building but I can only do what I can with this back problem which is not going to go away at my age. I am getting some perspective as to just what I'm able to endure safely and still build some mass. 

I'm happy with what I can do and grateful I am able to just that, when so many guys my age cannot. In the past year I had gained 35 lbs. total, bloated. I am leaned out now losing 15 to 20 lbs. still leaving me with 12 - 15 lbs. of good lean mass. I think that is all anyone or at least me can expect in 1 yr. My year in BB has been a success while even suffering my hernia surgery and my current back injury.  :Smilie: 
...crazy mike

----------


## probuild42

^^I love the 3 on, 1 off routine^^ Tanking a break from it right now and going EOD as I am really busy and it feels good to rest a little more. 

Keep it up man! Stay stong!

----------


## crazy mike

> ^^I love the 3 on, 1 off routine^^ Tanking a break from it right now and going EOD as I am really busy and it feels good to rest a little more. 
> 
> Keep it up man! Stay stong!


Hey thanks man. I haven't done the 3 on 1 off since back I the 80's and I think this is what I need, I'm so acquainted with it. I have found a good way for me to rotate my muscle groups and hit them enough each 7 days without over training and getting enough rest. The fact that I don't work gives me that leverage to train when I want and on what days I want.  :Smilie:  ...crazy mike

----------


## Buster Brown

Always tough to have to work around an injury. When you are young it is so easy to take so many things for granted until you start to fall apart and re-invent yourself. Slow and steady wins the race both mentally and physically. Good luck and keep chugging along.

----------


## crazy mike

Cool man, you understand, thanks ..cm

----------


## crazy mike

Back to the gym after a week off for moving. ...crazy mike

----------


## BG

Nobody gives a shit !!!!!!

----------


## Euroholic

Baby baby baby dont you get hooked on me!!!!!!!!!!

----------

